# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  میشه یه سری درسارو دیماه ترمیم کرد ویه سری رو خرداد؟!

## مثل ابر

سلام واقعا کسی از این موضوع که میشه بعضی از درسارو
دیماه وبعضیارو خرداد ترمیم کرد اطلاع داره؟!
چرا یه کی میگه میشه یکی هم نه؟!
لطفا هرکسی اطلاعات موثق داره جواب بده

##البته اگه ترمیم معدلی نیاز باشه واین مصوبه جای خودش بمونه!
که امیدوارم یه جوری اجراش متوقف بشه که هیچ وقته دیگه حتی نتونن اسمشو هم بیارن

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

آره امروز رفتم مدرسه گفت میشه من قبلا ثبت نام کرده بودم هم برام زیستو حذف کرد یعنی فارسی عربی دینی زبان ریاضی فیزیک شیمی هویت سلامت دی ترمیم میکنم زیست خرداد ک گفت بهمن ماه بیا واس ثبت نام

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

سمت راست واس سه هفته پیشه 
سمت راست واس امروز ک زیستو حذف کردم

----------


## مثل ابر

> سمت راست واس سه هفته پیشه 
> سمت راست واس امروز ک زیستو حذف کردم


ممنونم از اینکه پاسخ دادین

----------


## Shirinp

> آره امروز رفتم مدرسه گفت میشه من قبلا ثبت نام کرده بودم هم برام زیستو حذف کرد یعنی فارسی عربی دینی زبان ریاضی فیزیک شیمی هویت سلامت دی ترمیم میکنم زیست خرداد ک گفت بهمن ماه بیا واس ثبت نام


من رفتم مدرسه ی بزرگسال گفت نه اصلا لغو نمیکنم برو اداره رفتم اداره ی ناحیه گفت نمیشه فقط یک نوبت حتی دیروز رفتم اداره کل آموزش پرورش اهواز گفت نه نمیشه نداریم همچین بخشنامه ای فقط یک نوبت میشه 
اخه چجور میشه که برا اینهمه شهر رفته بخشنامه و تقسیم میکنن ولی برا اینجا نیومده 
یعنی میاد بخشنامه یا امید نداشته باشم ؟

----------


## Raha..m

الان وقت ثبت نام برا ترمیم معدل تموم شده؟؟؟

----------


## Javad1376

> سمت راست واس سه هفته پیشه 
> سمت راست واس امروز ک زیستو حذف کردم


سلام از شما برای ثبت نام برگه معافیت تحصیلی هم خواستن؟

----------


## مثل ابر

> من رفتم مدرسه ی بزرگسال گفت نه اصلا لغو نمیکنم برو اداره رفتم اداره ی ناحیه گفت نمیشه فقط یک نوبت حتی دیروز رفتم اداره کل آموزش پرورش اهواز گفت نه نمیشه نداریم همچین بخشنامه ای فقط یک نوبت میشه 
> اخه چجور میشه که برا اینهمه شهر رفته بخشنامه و تقسیم میکنن ولی برا اینجا نیومده 
> یعنی میاد بخشنامه یا امید نداشته باشم ؟


سلام 
فکر کنم کلا واسه یه سری از مدارس بخشنامه ایی درمورد اینکه میشه یه سری رو
دیماه ویه سری رو خرداد ترمیم کرد نیومده
ولی یه سری مدارس هم میگن میشه و ممکنه
ادمو سردرگم میکنن 
منم هنوز خبری از مدرسمون نگرفتم

----------


## Ali_T

بخشنامه هیچ جا ارسال نشده 
برخی مدارس هم احتمالا خبر موثق دارن که در آینده میاد  و با اون حساب ثبت نام میکنن ... 

مدرسه ما هم گفت نمیتونی بخشنامه نیومده 
گفتم باشه میخوام ویرایش بزنم یه تعدادو نمیخوام بدم و اینجوری ویرایش کردم ... 
حالا این کارم ریسک داره ولی محتملا بخشنامه رو آخر آذر بدن که وقت ثبت نام تموم شده ...

----------


## Mahdis79

> من رفتم مدرسه ی بزرگسال گفت نه اصلا لغو نمیکنم برو اداره رفتم اداره ی ناحیه گفت نمیشه فقط یک نوبت حتی دیروز رفتم اداره کل آموزش پرورش اهواز گفت نه نمیشه نداریم همچین بخشنامه ای فقط یک نوبت میشه 
> اخه چجور میشه که برا اینهمه شهر رفته بخشنامه و تقسیم میکنن ولی برا اینجا نیومده 
> یعنی میاد بخشنامه یا امید نداشته باشم ؟


منم رفتم اموزش پرورش شیراز گفت بخشنامه ای نیومده
فعلا در حد حرفه

----------


## sajad_ha

> سمت راست واس سه هفته پیشه 
> سمت راست واس امروز ک زیستو حذف کردم


شما دیپلم مجددی یا ترمیم؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

*
سلام .... من چهارشنبهی که گذشت رفتم از اداره آموزش و پرورش شهرستانمون پرسیدم .... گفتن که تا بخشنامه نیاد تقسیم کردن دروس امکان پذیر نیست و همه رو باید داخل یه نوبت امتحان داد ... 

بعد بهش گفتم چطوره که داخل تهران دارن این کار رو واسه بچه ها انجام می دن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگه قانون آموزش و پرورش اونجا با مال شما فرق می کنه ؟؟؟؟

برگشت بهم گفت شاید اونجا دارن این طرح رو آزمایشی انجام میدن .... 

خلاصه که آدم ، این سطح از ذکاوت رو که می بینه ، دق مرگ نشه ، خیلیه !!!*

----------


## NeGin12321

سلام شما کدوم استان هستید ؟دیروز رفتم گفتن که این بخشنامه نیومده فقط در حد حرف

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NeGin12321


سلام شما کدوم استان هستید ؟دیروز رفتم گفتن که این بخشنامه نیومده فقط در حد حرف


سلام ... من اهل فارسم*

----------


## معصومه زهرا

ببخشید اینجا سوال میکنم منی که دیپلم رشته ریاضی دارم برای دیپلم رشته تجربی باید چه درسایی رو امتحان بدم کلا

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط معصومه زهرا


ببخشید اینجا سوال میکنم منی که دیپلم رشته ریاضی دارم برای دیپلم رشته تجربی باید چه درسایی رو امتحان بدم کلا


سلام عرض شد ... 

اگر دوازدهم ریاضی خوندین و الآن بخواین دیپلم تجربی بگیرین تا اونجایی که من میدونم باید دروس غیر مشترک رو امتحان بدین ... باقی دروس مشترکتون تطبیق می تونین بزنین ... 

دروس غیر مشترکتون هم قاعدتا زیست هست و ریاضی تجربی  و فیزیک تجربی  تا اونجایی که ذهنم یاری می کنه..... 

ولی بهتره برین و از مدرسه بزرگسالان یا آموزش و پرورش شهرتون هم دقیقترش رو بپرسین ..... 

موفق باشین*

----------


## معصومه زهرا

> *
> 
> سلام عرض شد ... 
> 
> اگر دوازدهم ریاضی خوندین و الآن بخواین دیپلم تجربی بگیرین تا اونجایی که من میدونم باید دروس غیر مشترک رو امتحان بدین ... باقی دروس مشترکتون تطبیق می تونین بزنین ... 
> 
> دروس غیر مشترکتون هم قاعدتا زیست هست و ریاضی تجربی  و فیزیک تجربی  تا اونجایی که ذهنم یاری می کنه..... 
> 
> ولی بهتره برین و از مدرسه بزرگسالان یا آموزش و پرورش شهرتون هم دقیقترش رو بپرسین ..... 
> ...


سلام
سلامت باشین ممنونم

----------


## 6111381

> ببخشید اینجا سوال میکنم منی که دیپلم رشته ریاضی دارم برای دیپلم رشته تجربی باید چه درسایی رو امتحان بدم کلا


  سلام دروس اختصاصی به جز شیمی . البته اگه بخواید میتونید دوباره شیمی رو امتحلن بدید درسای عمومی و شیمی رو معادل سازی میکنن . برای معادل سازی هم باید برید اموزش و پروش که یه هزینه ای میگیرن در حد 50 تومن

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

بچه ها خبر دسته اول دارم
رفتم مدرسه تا دینی رو هم بذارم برای خرداد ولی گفت مثه اینکه نیومده بخشنامه
گفتم چطور به من گفتی میشه گفت منم شنیده بودم ولی هنوز رو کاغذ نیومده اگ میتونی برو آموزش پرورش منطقه ببین چ خبره
رفتم آموزش پرورش گفت بخشنامه اومده ولی هم پره اشکاله هم امضای مدیر کل نیست
گفت دیروز به من گفتن بخشنامه تا عصر ارسال میشه اما امروز از صبح کارتابلم بازه هیچی نیومده
اینم گفت اگ مثلا ثبت نام نکرده باشی یا یسری درسا ثبت نام کرده باشی میتونی بعده اومدن بخشنامه ویرایشش کنی
جالب هم اینه به من میگه برو آموزش پرورش کل ببین چیشد 
من خودم همرو حدف میکنم الان میذارم واس خرداد اگ بخشنامه اومد درسایی ک میخوام اضافه میکنم اگ نیومد هم خرداد میدم دیگ

----------

